# Infos bancaire obliger ?



## spyro56 (7 Septembre 2011)

Depuis quelques jours apres avoir réinitialiser mon mot de passe (ce qui ma ete demandé ce n'est pas de mon faite), j'ai un message lorsque je veux mettre a jours mon Iphone ou encore télécharger une applic qui me dit:

Vérification Nécessaire: toucher continuer pour vous connecter puis réviser et confirmer vos notifications..
Donc je fais  "Continuer" car si j'annule je peu pas faire de mise a jours ou de télécharger d'applic.

Je met mon mot de passe comme demander et j'arrive sur mon "compte" et là on me dit "votre carte bancaire va bientôt expirer, "mettez a jours votre mode de paiement"

Alors voila, moi je ne veux pas re-rentrer ma carte bancaire, surtout que les infos qu'ils ont date d'une ancienne carte qui a expiré depuis bien longtemps.

Apres les affaires de piratage je ne met plus mes infos bancaire sur quoi que ce soit au cas ou, j'utilise un système de paiement virtuel pour mes achats sur la toile. 

Et comme je nachète rien sur l'app store et je n'utilise que des applics gratuites je vois pas pourquoi je serais obligé de mettre mes infos bancaire!!

Comment y remédier, y a t'il une solution ou je dois directement contacter la pomme pour voir avec eux?

merci a tous


----------



## arturus (7 Septembre 2011)

salut. Moi aussi cela m'est arrivé avant la présentation du cloud...mon compte a été désactivé 2 fois.
Pour ton probleme, tu lances itunes sur ton pc, tu va sur iTMS, tu cliiques sur ton adresse mail et tu modifies ton compte en cliqaunt sur "pas de carte bancaire"


----------



## spyro56 (7 Septembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, 

et bien sur ca a marché !!! 

voila une bonne chose de faite!!


----------

